# Roubo style workbench overhang



## johnthomson (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello good people, I'm currently building my first proper workbench. It's a roubo style from plans from Christopher Schwarz' book. The bench top is cantilevered past the legs around a foot or so, it's pretty vague. Mine will be 2 feet wide and 5'9" long. I thought I would make my leg base 4' long, which leaves about 10 1/2" cantilevered past legs on both ends. Is this ok, or is their something I'm not considering? I will install a leg vise threaded right through the left leg, as per instruction. Hoping for advice on this. I am a novice at woodworking.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Pretty much just aesthetics as long as wide enough for stability. 4' on a 5'9" bench is plenty stable. With a leg vise no issues, only way it could really be an issue if you were making a face vise that could interfere with the planing stop or your hardware for end vise etc.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Think about any end vise that you may want to install down the road. I have a Sheldon face vise installed as an end vise.










A wagon vise is another possibility.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 leave enough room under neath the end of table to mount the end vice of your choosing.

I used a pair of antique Wilton quick release vices I restored on my bench, and they need 14" under bench for mounting.









Vise can take a lot of room under the bench. 
Random pics from Woodcraft site as examples:




























Good question to ask! LOL

Best Luck.


----------



## johnthomson (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks all. Good things to consider. I do have a quick release vise I've been considering for my end vise, only because I own it already. I'll take a look and see what I need for clearance.


----------



## johnthomson (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi, I'm building a Roubo style workbench and you all gave me good advice about cantilever of bench top past the legs. The bench is 6' long by 23 1/4" wide. In order to accommodate my end vise, I'll need to leave overhang 18 1/2" past the legs on end vise side. It would leave 6" overhang on opposite side. Leg assembly is 4' long by 23 1/4" wide. Will this be a problem? Top is 4 1/4" thick, legs are 5" by 6".


----------



## johnthomson (Oct 4, 2019)

I may add a 4" end cap to bench top to get the leg assembly a little closer to centered.


----------

